# Corsair Hydro H60 watercooling in Silencio 550



## Kenneth G (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys i need some advice.

Do you think that a Corsair Hydro H60 would fit in my Silencio 550 i also have a ASRock X58 Extreme3 with a small fan between the CPU and Exhaust fan. 

i really need some help because my CPU is getting really hot when gaming.

http://www.pc-lager.dk/vare-oversigt.php?varenummer=75124&type=0


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Kenneth G,

Could you provide us a little more information about your current setup? (i.e. Number of fans, congfiguration of fans, CPU, PSU, Video card, etc.)

I wouldn't go with a H60. In my opinion, you will get better results with a less expensive, high performance, air-to-air cooler.


----------



## Kenneth G (Oct 24, 2011)

My current CPU Cooler is a Artic Freezer 13 Pro and its not doing the job good enough. I've read alot of reviews of Silencio 550 and Arctic Freezer 13 Pro. and they say they are both very bad at cooling. Here is some more details about my rig: 

1 140mm exhaust fan
2 120mm intake fans
ASRock X58 Extreme3 CrossFire & SLI USB3 
Arctic Freezer 13 PRO AMD+Intel 
Kingston HyperX DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL9 Genesis 
WD Caviar Green WD30EZRX 3TB 64MB SATA6 
OCZ Agility 3 Series SSD 120GB 525/500 MB r/
Sony NEC AD-5280S-0B DVD-RW 24X Black SATA 
Chill Innovation 700W Silent ATX2.3
Radeon 6970 GPU
Club 3D Radeon HD6970 - 2 GB 
Core i7 980/3.3G 12MB catch


----------



## Kenneth G (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok ive decided that im gonna buy the H60 Water cooling system. Cuz it has a 120mm fan and theres room for a 140mm fan so hopefully it will fit. 

thanks for the help Gavinzach.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> 1 140mm exhaust fan
> 2 120mm intake fans


I was wondering where these are positioned; ie front, bottom, rear.

From what I can tell from the C-M product pages, the Silencio is set up for intakes on the front (2) and bottom and a single exhaust on the upper rear. I'm thinking maybe your exhaust fan isn't able to keep up with the intakes causing a heat build-up.

Just a thought.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have no experience with the CPU cooler you have linked, so I can't say yay or nay.

What configuration is the CPU cooler situated in? In that case, it should be blowing towards the rear of the case and the exhaust fan.

As gcavan has stated, you could be pushing more air in than the exhaust can handle causing warm air to eddy in the case, which can raise temps significantly.

Do you have your PSU situated with the fan facing up or down? 

Are all of your fans on high speed?


----------



## Kenneth G (Oct 24, 2011)

My CPU cooler blew directly at the exhaust fan. And my PSU is not interfering with heat since its a closed system and takes cool air in from the beneath the tower and out the back.

Anyway i tested if the H60 could fit, in my tower and with my motherboard. it could not... however i could make it fit if i placed the fan outside the tower and the radiator inside. and cut out the grid between them. Its not pretty but it works. my before idle core temps: 46c. and my new idle core temps: 32c-36c. 

Anyway thank you for your help guys. </thread>


----------

